# Game 4: Phoenix Suns @ Dallas Mavericks (Suns up 2-1)



## Kekai

*Phoenix Suns (2-1) @ Dallas Mavericks (1-2)  *


*Starting Lineup*









<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="JACKSON, JIM" TITLE="JACKSON, JIM" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/rockets/JACKSON, JIM.jpg">






















*Steve Nash | Jim Jackson | Quentin Richardson | Shawn Marion | Amare Stoudemire*


*Key Reserves*































*Hunter - Brazilian Blur Barbosa - Waltah Mac - BO!*



*VS*







































*Jason Terry | Michael Finley | Josh Howard | Dirk Nowitzki | Erick Dampier*



*Key Reserves*





































*Stackhouse - Daniels - Harris - Henderson - Bradley*





What a great game on Friday. Hopefully this one can be just as good. Our guys are in great shape, so they should come out to play. Winning this game would be HUGE. No prediction, I'm just praying we win. :gopray:


----------



## Kekai

Ok prediction

Suns 120
Mavs 109

:yes: Nash 30 points 15 dimes. Amare 35 points 18 boards


----------



## Sedd

Keys for tomorrow:
1 Rebounds
2 It's time for Q Dogg to explode
3 More rebounds. We limit them to one shot and the game won't be close.


----------



## Kekai

Sedd said:


> Keys for tomorrow:
> 1 Rebounds
> 2 It's time for Q Dogg to explode
> 3 More rebounds. We limit them to one shot and the game won't be close.



Yup. Don't give up offensive rebouns. Play hard.


----------



## Dissonance

Sedd said:


> Keys for tomorrow:
> 1 Rebounds
> 2 It's time for Q Dogg to explode
> 3 More rebounds. We limit them to one shot and the game won't be close.


Exactly. I was ready to bust my TV seeing them get offensive board after offensive board. We also need to stay out of foul trouble as we had done all yr. Which has hurt Q.


----------



## Kekai

dissonance19 said:


> Exactly. I was ready to bust my TV seeing them get offensive board after offensive board. We also need to stay out of foul trouble as we had done all yr. Which has hurt Q.


:laugh: same here. I get so into the game I almost knocked out my TV


----------



## Dissonance

Lets get a chant of what we do sooooooo well.....




DEFENSE! DEFENSE! DEFENSE!






j/k


----------



## Kekai

dissonance19 said:


> Lets get a chant of what we do sooooooo well.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DEFENSE! DEFENSE! DEFENSE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k


Lets do it! I'll be Bo Outlaw. :laugh:

DEFENSE DEFENSE DEFENSE 

Lets all wear glasses like mines! They are pimpin!


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*It's going to be another high intensity game. It will be interesting to see how the starters come out in this game after they all went 40+ on Friday. I think that this will be their achilles heel this series, and it will show tomorrow. Dallas wins.

Good Luck!

Dallas- 108
Phoenix- 102*


----------



## Dissonance

Kekai23 said:


> Lets do it! I'll be Bo Outlaw. :laugh:
> 
> DEFENSE DEFENSE DEFENSE
> 
> Lets all wear glasses like mines! They are pimpin!



Oooh, I get to be Paul Shirley. Intelligent and funny. 

Yep those glasses rule.

Our bench rules..lol


----------



## Kekai

dissonance19 said:


> Oooh, I get to be Paul Shirley. Intelligent and funny.
> 
> Yep those glasses rule.
> 
> *Our bench rules..lol]*


Yup I made a thread for that. haha. Shirley kind of seems like a punk rock guy. Saw him on the suns website the pics where they are on the plane, he looks punk :biggrin:


----------



## Dissonance

DHarris34Phan said:


> *It's going to be another high intensity game. It will be interesting to see how the starters come out in this game after they all went 40+ on Friday. I think that this will be their achilles heel this series, and it will show tomorrow. Dallas wins.
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> Dallas- 108
> Phoenix- 102*


So, you talk to us and befriend us and you pick against us!?!??! Talk about ruining it all. 

Nah, I'm just kidding man. I'm not one for predictions. All I do know is I hope we show urgency and put our foot their throats when we have the chance to, to go up 3-1. We should be used to playing a lot though, we've done it all yr and some nights back to back. We'll see though.


----------



## Dissonance

Kekai23 said:


> Yup I made a thread for that. haha. Shirley kind of seems like a punk rock guy. Saw him on the suns website the pics where they are on the plane, he looks punk :biggrin:



Yep, I remember that lol. And nah, I don't think Shirley is into punk rock as far as I know. My friend said he heard him on NBATV say he listens to regular rock bands that I do, like Tool and Nine Inch Nails. Both intelligent soft, melodic, and sometimes heavy bands. They rule. :biggrin:


----------



## Kekai

dissonance19 said:


> Yep, I remember that lol. And nah, I don't think Shirley is into punk rock as far as I know. My friend said he heard him on NBATV say he listens to regular rock bands that I do, like Tool and Nine Inch Nails. Both intelligent soft, melodic, and sometimes heavy bands. They rule. :biggrin:


I hate rock :laugh:


----------



## Kekai

dissonance19 said:


> *So, you talk to us and befriend us and you pick against us!?!??! Talk about ruining it all. *
> 
> Nah, I'm just kidding man. I'm not one for predictions. All I do know is I hope we show urgency and put our foot their throats when we have the chance to, to go up 3-1. We should be used to playing a lot though, we've done it all yr and some nights back to back. We'll see though.



I know for real huh. The nerve of you :laugh:


----------



## Dissonance

Kekai23 said:


> I hate rock :laugh:


Well, then I hate you too :curse: haha


----------



## Kekai

Thats enough OT I think. haha. Back to the game.

Anyone think Jim Jackson is going to fade out soon? I mean he is over what 35 or so.


----------



## The Future7

Jackson is still a good player at 35. I just hope he doesnt play well today. Lets go Mavs


----------



## Sedd

All we need from Jim is to hit the open J cause it will be there, play tough D and grab boards.


----------



## Dissonance

Jax is 35? Wow, I would've gussed 32 or 33. He plays like hes in his early 30's though. Sedd hit it on the head though for what he needs to do. Cuz he had a 3 here, few key boards and tip ins last game. That was key.


----------



## kisstherim

Yes,Dallas won't shoot 1/15 from 3 pts line again, but as long as Suns don't get overconfident, they will take this game again.Dallas just has no way to stop Amare, and they will miss Nash more after this game. Go, Suns! :clap:


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Hey Guys, just to let you know, i loved watching the Suns this year in the playoffs, Amare is a gawd damn monster, ill be rooting for you guys.


----------



## Kekai

AnDrOiDKing4 said:


> Hey Guys, just to let you know, i loved watching the Suns this year in the playoffs, Amare is a gawd damn monster, ill be rooting for you guys.


Thanks man :greatjob:


----------



## jibikao

Mmmm, 8pt loss so far. 

Q.... please make your shots.


----------



## sherwin

Suns just arent making their shots. They cant hit 3s unless theyre wide open, and even then missing them.


----------



## jibikao

Can somebody please box out Josh Howard???? 


Mmmm, we look are not high tonight. Probably party too much. 


Let's make it a 10pt game before half time.


----------



## jibikao

Mmmm, Amare doesn't look too excited right now for some reasons. 

Barbosa for 3pt... thank god.


----------



## Kekai

This game is pissing me the frick off. Im about to explode. Im so pissed thats why I'm here, so I don't break anyones face.


----------



## Kekai

Nash missed 3 Amare layup down 12.


----------



## Kekai

down 15 again. I'm turning off the tv soon. ridiculous 

Now 17. Freakin pissing me off


----------



## Kekai

We absolutely suck so bad right now. Its not even funny. We didn't come out with a fire 

BOX OUTTT DAMNIT


----------



## Kekai

HOLY **** this is so freakin annoying. OFfensive rebounds like nothing. DAMNIT


----------



## Kekai

Make a shot please


----------



## Kekai

Lets end this half good. Come on guyus. There we go another stupid foul :curse:


----------



## Kekai

Thank you damp for sucking at FT's


----------



## Kekai

Down 13 now. Lets go. 

BS shot by Damp. dopwn 15 now. 

Amare to the line


Boy do I miss Joe Johnson


----------



## Kekai

Come on you 4 others viewing this thread. Help me out with the posts. :laugh:


----------



## Kekai

We need a stop on D. Damnit :curse:


----------



## Kekai

We can't buy a shot :sigh:


----------



## Kekai

Good job Barbosa knock him to the ground


----------



## Kekai

thats game. We ain't coming back. Playing just too careless and with no heart. Damnit stop showing that Joe Johnson clip.


----------



## Kekai

big question is, how do we counter what Dallas is doing?


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*16 point game at halftime. It's not close to being over yet.*


----------



## jibikao

Kekai23 said:


> down 15 again. I'm turning off the tv soon. ridiculous
> 
> Now 17. Freakin pissing me off


Wow wow wow wow.... hold on there. 

This game is NOT done yet. We are back 16pt at half now. We can make any kind of runs in the game, remember? 

This game is a must win for Mavs. We already stole one game which is what majority of us predicted. 

But I still think Suns will figure out how to play in the second half. 

Looks like Dirk is going back to his shooter-form. Him going inside all the time is not a way to beat Suns. Dirk has been freaking hot now. 

But that's ok. Nash/Amare need to calm down now. Amare needs to pass out of double team quicker and we need to make our wide open 3pt. Q has been missing left and right. 

Barbosa sucks... that fast break turn over is soooooo dumb. 


Don't get so pissed off yet. ok?


----------



## sherwin

Phoenix looks so out of sync. Nash can't get a pass off without a turnover, Amare cant score unless hes found at the right point by Nash.


----------



## Kekai

Wow only down 16 now. Haha.


----------



## jibikao

Stop all those negative talks!!!

Have you ever thought Mavs would let us take 3-1 lead that easily??? 

Hell no. This is a must-win for Mavs and we are sort handed and now we are suffering from it 'cause Barbosa/Hunter can't do nothing so far. 

Hunter is very useless in this series. He can't secure our rebound, he doesn't have much offense and he can't guard Dirk. 


Q needs to shoot a lot better for us to win this game. When Amare is being doubled, Nash will have to pass it out. I am sure we will do much better job in the 2nd half.


----------



## jibikao

Kekai23 said:


> Wow only down 16 now. Haha.


Yup. Only.  We were down by 21pt and I thought that would kill it but we still have some fire left in us. That quick 5pt run will be the spark of our offense. 

Our offense is a bit stiff now 'cause we don't have JJ doing one-on-one. He is the best at that. Now we only really have Nash/Amare pick&roll and 3pt. Our offense is a bit too limited now. 

Defensively, we need to box out. Holy cow, how many offensive rebounds have Mavs got so far? lol 

We'll make some adjustments. Turn on your TV and start cheering for them!!!


----------



## Kekai

Give it to Amare every time down the court and unleash the beast.


----------



## Kekai

jibikao said:


> Yup. Only.  We were down by 21pt and I thought that would kill it but we still have some fire left in us. That quick 5pt run will be the spark of our offense.
> 
> Defensively, we need to box out. Holy cow, how many offensive rebounds have Mavs got so far? lol
> 
> We'll make some adjustments. Turn on your TV and start cheering for them!!!


My TV is off. Those Inside the NBA guys irritate me. I'll turn it on later. Mavs have a lot more offensive rebounds than we do thats all I know.


----------



## Dissonance

We need to freakin do something!!! Where's the energy?? Dallas is clearly out playing us. Collins said it best, we need to act as if this is a elimination game or 2-2. I do not like this right now :curse:


----------



## Kekai

Sorry bout the negative talk. I get into the game and its getting frustrating to see us playing like this.


----------



## Kekai

dissonance19 said:


> We need to freakin do something!!! Where's the energy?? Dallas is clearly out playing us. Collins said it best, we need to act as if this is a elimination game or 2-2. I do not like this right now :curse:


We are just bored and happy that we got a win in dallas. We should have came out with a passion. Word


----------



## Dissonance

We needed a foot to the throat mentality for this game. 3-1 is not impossible to come back from but it would be a lot tougher for them.


----------



## jibikao

We need to: 

1.) Bring more energy. We look so uninterested/frustrated right now especially Amare. When he sat there, he looked like he was pissed/frustrated. We bring energy by dunking the ball. That's how we do it. Or by hitting our 3pt. 

2.) B.O.X. OUT. We won't win this game by running fast breaks, this I can assure you. So no more run-out-for fast break strategy. Stay in the paint and box out to secure our defensive board. Mavs are getting way too easy shots now. Let them take jumpers. Let them make one extra pass. And how was supposed to box out Howard?? Q? 

3.) Hit our 3pt. We had quite a few wide open shots. Doug said we didn't have that many wide open shots. That's BS. Q had 3 wide open, McCarty had 3 and Marion had 2. Nash had 2. When they double team Amare, there is no way we don't have open shots. We are just not hitting them so far. 

4.) This is a must win for Mavs so to beat them twice in a row without JJ, it's gonna take even more effort than Game 3. Even if we lose this one, it's only a tie. Every since JJ got injured, I've expected this game to go at least game 6. Now it looks like it's going to be game 7 which is fine.


----------



## Kekai

OK I am calmed down. Smoking the pakalolo really....wait why am I telling you this? Nah just kidding. I'm calm now.


----------



## Kekai

LETS GO SUNS LETS GO DUH DUH
LETS GO SUNS LETS GO DUH DUH


Go marion baby aww come on man. Lets go play D

Nice rebound Nash. Push it push it

NICE Nash


----------



## Kekai

Shot up and oop

what a sloppy game...:sigh:

We need to control the tempo.


----------



## Kekai

Wow Q without a headband. Interesting, haven't seen him like that in a while :laugh:


----------



## jibikao

We just did 10-0 run and now Dampier has 4 fouls.  

That's how you get into the game. Now Amare will have more rooms to run. 

This is a good sign. Go Suns!!!!


----------



## Kekai

Down 13!!!! Push it Suns!!!!


----------



## Kekai

Damn. Could have cut it to 11. Now down 16


----------



## Kekai

Down 15. Lets play some D guys. How bout it?

Wow. Hitting all their shots...:sigh:

Foul on Stack

Lets draft joey Graham.

Nash to the line. 

T on Howard. Yay.


----------



## Kekai

I remember @ the Lakers, we were down 13 with like 5 minutes to go and we came back. But those were the Lakers, these are the Mavs. And this is the playoffs. 

Amare is getting pissed. Hope he don't knowkc out anyone.


----------



## Kekai

Down 13 with a 3 by Nash

Boy is he shooting a lot tonight


----------



## Kekai

Nash is just too good, but we need to play some D and the Mavs are hitting every shot they take.


----------



## Kekai

Get ejected D'Antoni!!!! Do something to fire us up

Dirk shoots bow legged at the FT line. Looks stupid. :biggrin:


----------



## Kekai

OK screw Amare shooting. let Nash take it everytime.


Amare can't hold onto the ball. :sigh:


----------



## Kekai

I say if we get the lead down to 9 after the quarter, we have a chance.


----------



## Kekai

Armstrong pisses me off. I bet I could take that skinny little *******.


----------



## Kekai

Wow.....just wow...


----------



## Kekai

Damn Nash keeps scoring, but we can't buy a stop on the defenseive end.. There we go down 11!!!!!!! Lets go


----------



## Kekai

Wheres the Suns fans!!!!???? Come on guys help me out. Haha.


----------



## jibikao

Nash go, Nash!!!! 

Show us why you are the MVP!!!

Amare, STAY FOCUS!!!!!!! CATCH THE DAMN BALL, PLEASE. Don't just stand there. 


I know our offense looks stiff at best but if it means Nash taking over offensively, shall be it. 

If Amare isn't going to contribute offensively, please step up defensively.


----------



## Dissonance

I'm watching but it's on in the other room so I can't do both lol


----------



## Kekai

Damn finley hits.


Amare is so off.


----------



## Kekai

Bunch of BS touch fouls called on Amare.

Walter sucks leave him out


----------



## Kekai

Shut up Dirk I'm sick of your whining.


----------



## Kekai

Nash is taking over!!!! And1!!!!


----------



## Kekai

Defense!!!!!!

Rebound!!!!

WTH is all these fouls getting called on us?


----------



## Kekai

Ho baby Nash is on fire. Whats his career high?


----------



## Kekai

Lets get a good shot. Damnit Barbosa.


----------



## Kekai

Going into the 4th down 14. Stupid play by Nash.


----------



## TP3

Anyone here getting the feeling that the NBA isn't going to allow PHX to win this game. Some rediculously quick whistles on the Dallas end.


----------



## Kekai

I predict we hit 3 3's in a row to start the 4th :biggrin:


----------



## Kekai

TP3 said:


> Anyone here getting the feeling that the NBA isn't going to allow PHX to win this game. Some rediculously quick whistles on the Dallas end.



Part of Home Court advantage. :curse: The officials :curse: This game


----------



## jibikao

TP3 said:


> Anyone here getting the feeling that the NBA isn't going to allow PHX to win this game. Some rediculously quick whistles on the Dallas end.


You know what I feel? You are full BS.

Yes, Mavs had 5 straight fouls and it looks like Suns has the advantage? 

Look what happened next? Amare 2 more fouls, Jim Jackson fouled on Daniel when he and Daniel go up for the ball. And what else? McCarty a NON-TOUCH foul on Dirk's fade away. 

Watch the game and come here to share you BS. 

Just because Mavs has 5 quick fouls doesn't mean the whole game is in their favor.


----------



## jibikao

Nash 23pt in a quarter??? I think this is his career best quarter ever. 

I am glad Nash turned into the offensive mode. 

Offensively, we are fine. Hitting 50% (thanks to Nash) but defensively, we NEED stops... 

And barbosa needs to sit down. please. I am begging.


----------



## Kekai

jibikao said:


> You know what I feel? You are full BS.
> 
> Yes, Mavs had 5 straight fouls and it looks like Suns has the advantage?
> 
> Look what happened next? Amare 2 more fouls, Jim Jackson fouled on Daniel when he and Daniel go up for the ball. And what else? McCarty a NON-TOUCH foul on Dirk's fade away.
> 
> Watch the game and come here to share you BS.
> 
> Just because Mavs has 5 quick fouls doesn't mean the whole game is in their favor.


:laugh:


----------



## Kekai

Jim Jackson and Q are two of the bigger guards in the L. Post them up more.


----------



## G-Force

Dang, still down by 14 points after 3 quarters. What is up with the Mavs shooting at a .562 clip. And what is going on with Amare?

Twelve minutes to go - let's play some better defense and cut into that lead.


----------



## Kekai

Amare circus shot. Maybe that gets him going.


----------



## Kekai

Down 9 baby!!!! Slam by the headband less Q.


----------



## G-Force

Holy cow, what an odd game for Nash. He has 36 points and is shooting tha lights out, but has only 3 assists and 8 turnovers? That is just plain weird.


----------



## G-Force

Just what we need - a fast start in the final quarter. Got the lead down to single digits in a little over two minutes. Gotta keep it up.


----------



## Kekai

WOOOHOOO I feel a Suns comeback!!!! Put in BO!!!!1


----------



## Kekai

Take Q out. Hes my boy but hes struggling.

Bunch of BS calls on us. Frustrating.


----------



## Kekai

Missing layups!!!!!! Come on!!! Damp is pissing me off. OK game.


----------



## Kekai

Holy **** damp hacked Amare right on the arm!!!! Damnit


----------



## kisstherim

Kekai23 said:


> Part of Home Court advantage. :curse: The officials :curse: This game


or just b/c of this?


----------



## G-Force

Has anyone noticed that Avery Johnson always looks ticked off? He has this ever-present stressed out expression and looks like he could explode at any moment.


----------



## Kekai

Nash!!! Down 10. 

Theres Dirk flopping like a fish out of water.

Cut this lead down

Damn Barbosa sucks missed a wide open FG attempt

That looked like a clean block to me.


----------



## TP3

Hey Jibimoron....keep watching buddy. Dallas gets every call they need to win this game. Every call they need. It's a joke...WWE "Stern" style.


----------



## Kekai

kisstherim said:


> or just b/c of this?



:rofl:


----------



## G-Force

Nash is just freaky nasty - he now has 44 points. Anybody doubting that he is the MVP now? We gotta win this.


----------



## Kekai

Nash single handedly keeping us in the game but damn Terry hits a 3. Down 12 5:38 left. I want to say we are still in it, but I don't think so.


----------



## Kekai

TP3 said:


> Hey Jibimoron....keep watching buddy. Dallas gets every call they need to win this game. Every call they need. It's a joke...WWE "Stern" style.



Don't attack other posters.


----------



## jibikao

We've got make some defensive STOPS!!!!!!!!!!!!! For god's sake. 

Nash is the only reason why we are still in this game. Barbosa can't hit SH!!!!!!!!!T. 

Nash..46pts??? My god. 

He is really showing why he is the MVP this season. His mentality is OK, YOU WANT ME TO BE A SCORER? I'LL BE ONE!!!


----------



## jibikao

TP3 said:


> Hey Jibimoron....keep watching buddy. Dallas gets every call they need to win this game. Every call they need. It's a joke...WWE "Stern" style.


----------



## Kekai

We need JJ!!!!!!

:gopray: Please come back for game 5 Joe :gopray:


----------



## Kekai

What a horrible game. Put in Voshkul, Shirley, and Bo.


----------



## TP3

Who's attacking who, pal?


----------



## Kekai

Dirk pisses me off. I would ball him up :biggrin:


----------



## Kekai

TP3 said:


> Who's attacking who, pal?



Well pal, calling him jibimoron is called attacking. OK pal?


----------



## jibikao

AMARE!!! BOX THE FCK1NG OUT!!!!! For god's sake. We need defensive stops. Don't let Dampier get offensive rebounds.


----------



## Dissonance

Blah.


----------



## TP3

I come on the PHX board for the first time and DEFEND YOUR FREAKIN' TEAM and get told I'm BS??????? Doesn't say a whole lot for PHX fans. Then I get told I'M ATTACKING SOMEONE??????

Impressive. I love Nash, but you two jokers make me want Dallas to win.


----------



## G-Force

If you all cannot play nice, I'll kick you outa the sandbox.

:naughty: 

About the game - the Suns cut into the lead early in the fourth but could not keep the lead below 10 points. Now with less than 2 minutes left, we are still down by more than 10 points. Trading baskets aint gonna make this a closer game, and time is a runnin' out.


----------



## Kekai

TP3 said:


> I come on the PHX board for the first time and DEFEND YOUR FREAKIN' TEAM and get told I'm BS??????? Doesn't say a whole lot for PHX fans. Then I get told I'M ATTACKING SOMEONE??????
> 
> Impressive. I love Nash, but you two jokers make me want Dallas to win.



You are calling Jibikao jibimoron. Why did you do that? Do you not see something wrong with that?


----------



## jibikao

TP3 said:


> I come on the PHX board for the first time and DEFEND YOUR FREAKIN' TEAM and get told I'm BS??????? Doesn't say a whole lot for PHX fans. Then I get told I'M ATTACKING SOMEONE??????
> 
> Impressive. I love Nash, but you two jokers make me want Dallas to win.


You are full of BS. You just started it again. 

Watch the game and tell me if Suns are getting favors because the "NBA wants them to win." 

If you can't take TRUTH, get the hell of here. 

You are the freaking one that say "OH, Suns gets a lot of favors..blah blah blah". That's dumb and BS. So either you take it or leave it. That simple.


----------



## kisstherim

TP3 said:


> I come on the PHX board for the first time and DEFEND YOUR FREAKIN' TEAM and get told I'm BS??????? Doesn't say a whole lot for PHX fans. Then I get told I'M ATTACKING SOMEONE??????
> 
> Impressive. I love Nash, but you two jokers make me want Dallas to win.


cool down,man jibikao read ur post wrong, he thought u were defending and rooting for Mavs, that's why he was pissed.

Gee,kinda out of reach now, 2-2?


----------



## jibikao

TP3 said:


> I come on the PHX board for the first time and DEFEND YOUR FREAKIN' TEAM and get told I'm BS??????? Doesn't say a whole lot for PHX fans. Then I get told I'M ATTACKING SOMEONE??????
> 
> Impressive. I love Nash, but you two jokers make me want Dallas to win.


By the way, the NBA gave Mavs the win over Rocket. Just ask the Rocket fans. lol 

How do you feel?


----------



## TP3

Please explain getting told I'm BS as something other than an insult...WHEN I WAS DEFENDING YOUR TEAM. Can you see how that could be a little confusing?


----------



## TP3

What are you talking about...how do I feel? I want PHX to win...how do you feel? I think you're mistaking me for the enemy. I WITH YOU, DUDE. If you want to talk BS, how about the NBA's joke for officials...that's what it is?


----------



## Kekai

Lets just settle down already. Jibikao interpreted what you said wrong. He didn't know that you were rooting for us. Jibikao I'm sure apologizes. But you called him Jibimoron. No need for that. Thats all ok? Truce


----------



## TP3

dang...this is some confusing stuff.


----------



## Kekai

TP3 said:


> What are you talking about...how do I feel? I want PHX to win...how do you feel? I think you're mistaking me for the enemy. I WITH YOU, DUDE. If you want to talk BS, how about the NBA's joke for officials...that's what it is?



Just calm down OK? Its good that you are with us. I hope to see you here more.


----------



## G-Force

I can see both sides of the situation. Can we all calm down just a little bit?

Think before you hit the "submit reply" button. I know that posting is fast and furious on game threads, but we need to get along.

G-Force


----------



## Kekai

WOOOO babby what a game. Deep breath, wipe away the tears and lets go to Phoenix and do it.


----------



## G-Force

Stevie passed up the chance to score one more time and potentially score 50 points, passing off to MArion for a three ball that missed. Dirk rebounds and runs out the clock - game over, the series is now tied at two games a piece. Whatta series.


----------



## Kekai

G-Force said:


> Stevie passed up the chance to score one more time and potentially score 50 points, passing off to MArion for a three ball that missed. Dirk rebounds and runs out the clock - game over, the series is now tied at two games a piece. Whatta series.


Too bad. Wanted to see him get 50. At least something good would have happened :biggrin:


----------



## jibikao

A guy who supports Suns said "Oh, looks like NBA is giving Suns favors".... 

That's not very intelligent to begin with. The first 5 fouls are quite shocking but watch the whole game to start something like that because it is not a very honorable thing that people think your team wins because NBA wants you to win. 

I did think we were "back" in this game with Dampier in foul trouble but I KNEW things are not going to be that easy. NBA refs are KNOWN to let the losing team get back into the game. It's not something new. 

I may talk very angry but mostly because I am VERY mad at EVERY SUNS player besides Nash.


----------



## Kekai

jibikao said:


> A guy who supports Suns said "Oh, looks like NBA is giving Suns favors"....
> 
> That's not very intelligent to begin with. The first 5 fouls are quite shocking but watch the whole game to start something like that because it is not a very honorable thing that people think your team wins because NBA wants you to win.
> 
> I did think we were "back" in this game with Dampier in foul trouble but I KNEW things are not going to be that easy. NBA refs are KNOWN to let the losing team get back into the game. It's not something new.
> 
> I may talk very angry but mostly because I am VERY mad at EVERY SUNS player besides Nash.



Yeah man just try to keep cool. We going to see those Game 4 grades?


----------



## Kekai

Yes Charles Nash is awesome, but we lost the freakin game.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

Kekai23 said:


> Too bad. Wanted to see him get 50. At least something good would have happened :biggrin:


*Yeah, but even if we would have gotten to 50, this performance could hurt Nash and the Suns in the longrun. Nash has been run like a horse the last 3 games, and I wouldn't be surprised to see the effects take its toll in Game 5 and beyond.....*


----------



## Kekai

DHarris34Phan said:


> *Yeah, but even if we would have gotten to 50, this performance could hurt Nash and the Suns in the longrun. Nash has been run like a horse the last 3 games, and I wouldn't be surprised to see the effects take its toll in Game 5 and beyond.....*


We get JJ back, that will be a huge mometum boost for us.


----------



## Kekai

Avery Johnson smiling???? Amazing.


----------



## shazha

Well here i am back again after my long break from bball boards. I didnt post at all because i didn like the new site layout but hey, gotta adapt with the times i guess.

After our game 4 performance i couldnt resist posting. Firstly me being a long time JJ hater, would like to finally admit how much of an integral part of our team he is. JJ has been one of our most consistant shooters and it really has shown in his absence. Its amazing what help it is having him linger around it just opens up our whole game and makes us so much more dangerous. Having said that, he is no superstar, but a valuable part of our team. 

Its going to be really hard for us to win this series as our starters are playing so many minutes, but i think we can do it. As long as we stay out of foul trouble, tonights game was dissappointing to see Stoudemire and Q-Rich get into foul trouble, but thats the way the cookie crumbles.

I agree with the poster who said that all this running around may wear Nash down. But right now without JJ we dont have much choice as Barbosa is our only decent guard off the bench. I think we need to come out next game and attack thier players straight away. We have to get Dirk and co into foul trouble as soon as possible and rattle their big players out of their games.

Fingers crossed for the next game.


----------



## Kekai

shazha said:


> Well here i am back again after my long break from bball boards. I didnt post at all because i didn like the new site layout but hey, gotta adapt with the times i guess.
> 
> After our game 4 performance i couldnt resist posting. Firstly me being a long time JJ hater, would like to finally admit how much of an integral part of our team he is. JJ has been one of our most consistant shooters and it really has shown in his absence. Its amazing what help it is having him linger around it just opens up our whole game and makes us so much more dangerous. Having said that, he is no superstar, but a valuable part of our team.
> 
> Its going to be really hard for us to win this series as our starters are playing so many minutes, but i think we can do it. As long as we stay out of foul trouble, tonights game was dissappointing to see Stoudemire and Q-Rich get into foul trouble, but thats the way the cookie crumbles.
> 
> I agree with the poster who said that all this running around may wear Nash down. But right now without JJ we dont have much choice as Barbosa is our only decent guard off the bench. I think we need to come out next game and attack thier players straight away. We have to get Dirk and co into foul trouble as soon as possible and rattle their big players out of their games.
> 
> Fingers crossed for the next game.



Sup man! Good to see you here. Why would you be a JJ hater? Man hes a baller. We sure could use him.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

Kekai23 said:


> We get JJ back, that will be a huge mometum boost for us.


*I wouldn't be too optimistic about JJ coming back....dude had surgery like 4 days ago....*


----------



## Kekai

DHarris34Phan said:


> *I wouldn't be too optimistic about JJ coming back....dude had surgery like 4 days ago....*



Joe has heart. He'll be back. Trust me....


----------



## Kekai

Should we play Voshkul just to have that inside presense?


----------



## Dissonance

DHarris34Phan said:


> *I wouldn't be too optimistic about JJ coming back....dude had surgery like 4 days ago....*


We're making him a mask. Surgery was successful, so he should be back. Possibly Wednesday.


----------



## shazha

Kekai23 said:


> Sup man! Good to see you here. Why would you be a JJ hater? Man hes a baller. We sure could use him.


LOL well i wouldnt say a hater... But maybe a year ago or so there were many Pre-Nash heated discussions about JJ being a "superstar" which i didnt see happening. Eitherway, i am admitting that he is very valuable to our team. Hes game has improved to the point where i really dont know whether we can beat Dallas without him.

BTW whats all these new function like the role playing thing, ive set mine up but i dont know what it does. Is rep power the same as the old rating system?


----------



## SMDre

DHarris34Phan said:


> *I wouldn't be too optimistic about JJ coming back....dude had surgery like 4 days ago....*


I just wonder if (and hope) that there is a period where he has to get comfortable with the mask on and struggles.


----------



## Kekai

shazha said:


> LOL well i wouldnt say a hater... But maybe a year ago or so there were many Pre-Nash heated discussions about JJ being a "superstar" which i didnt see happening. Eitherway, i am admitting that he is very valuable to our team. Hes game has improved to the point where i really dont know whether we can beat Dallas without him.
> 
> BTW whats all these new function like the role playing thing, ive set mine up but i dont know what it does. Is rep power the same as the old rating system?


Hmm.. PM me with any questions you have. I'll answer whatever you got. :biggrin:


----------



## Kekai

SMDre said:


> I just wonder if (and hope) that there is a period where he has to get comfortable with the mask on and struggles.



You are terrible, how could you wish for someones pain? :biggrin:


----------



## SMDre

Kekai23 said:


> You are terrible, how could you wish for someones pain? :biggrin:


Not pain.....but uncomfortableness <- new word? :biggrin:


----------



## Kekai

SMDre said:


> Not pain.....but uncomfortableness <- new word? :biggrin:



LOL. Yeah I know what you mean. I wish for Dirk's uncomfortbaleness in his new underwear on Wednestday!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SMDre

Kekai23 said:


> LOL. Yeah I know what you mean. I wish for Dirk's uncomfortbaleness in his new underwear on Wednestday!!! :biggrin:


:laugh:..... a little TMI my friend.


----------



## Dissonance

SMDre said:


> Not pain.....but uncomfortableness <- new word? :biggrin:


Actually, uncomfortableness is not a new word lol


----------



## Tersk

shazha said:


> LOL well i wouldnt say a hater... But maybe a year ago or so there were many Pre-Nash heated discussions about JJ being a "superstar" which i didnt see happening. Eitherway, i am admitting that he is very valuable to our team. Hes game has improved to the point where i really dont know whether we can beat Dallas without him.
> 
> BTW whats all these new function like the role playing thing, ive set mine up but i dont know what it does. Is rep power the same as the old rating system?


Sydney > Brisbane


----------



## shazha

Theo! said:


> Sydney > Brisbane



LOL..... ive lived in both..... and to tell the truth i prefer neither, I like Melbourne. Clean, good wages vs cost of living, good property prices, and great entertainment.


----------



## Drewbs

jibikao said:


> We've got make some defensive STOPS!!!!!!!!!!!!! For god's sake.
> 
> Nash is the only reason why we are still in this game. Barbosa can't hit SH!!!!!!!!!T.
> 
> Nash..46pts??? My god.
> 
> He is really showing why he is the MVP this season. His mentality is OK, YOU WANT ME TO BE A SCORER? I'LL BE ONE!!!


If thats Nash's mentality, the Suns are going to lose. Letting Nash scoring 48 was the Mavs plan, its not big deal to score big when no one is playing defense on you. When Nash scores a lot, it comes at the expense of his teammates. He is the Suns primary distributor, if he just keeps scoring a lot, the rest of the Suns are not going to have clearly defined roles on offense.


----------



## jibikao

Drewbs said:


> If thats Nash's mentality, the Suns are going to lose. Letting Nash scoring 48 was the Mavs plan, its not big deal to score big when no one is playing defense on you. When Nash scores a lot, it comes at the expense of his teammates. He is the Suns primary distributor, if he just keeps scoring a lot, the rest of the Suns are not going to have clearly defined roles on offense.


Nash can score a lot but other guys need to step up defensively. That's the only complaint I have. 

As for if the plan works or not, we'll see in Game 5. So far, I won't say the plan is a masterpiece because Nash responded with 48pt on 71% shooting. Suns scored 109 on 51%. You call this successful? 

If anything, we are the ones that should be blamed. We gave up important rebounds again and again during our runs. We never could push under 8. 

If we didn't have that 16pt deficit at the half, I thought the game is very tight. Nash wasn't sure if he is going to dominate the game offensively but in the 2nd half, he turned into an offense machine. If we could make some stops, the game would be a lot different. 

I won't give AJ the credit yet.  We'll see in Game 5.


----------



## Drewbs

jibikao said:


> Nash can score a lot but other guys need to step up defensively. That's the only complaint I have.
> 
> As for if the plan works or not, we'll see in Game 5. So far, I won't say the plan is a masterpiece because Nash responded with 48pt on 71% shooting. Suns scored 109 on 51%. You call this successful?
> 
> If anything, we are the ones that should be blamed. We gave up important rebounds again and again during our runs. We never could push under 8.
> 
> If we didn't have that 16pt deficit at the half, I thought the game is very tight. Nash wasn't sure if he is going to dominate the game offensively but in the 2nd half, he turned into an offense machine. If we could make some stops, the game would be a lot different.
> 
> I won't give AJ the credit yet.  We'll see in Game 5.


I do call it successful. The Mavs won, and if you watched the Suns, they were out of their offensive rhythm all night without Nash distributing. Its not a matter of holding the Suns to a low percentage. When you let something happen like what happened last night, the percentage isnt going to be low, but its a matter of the Mavs scoring more than the Suns. The Suns are going to give up a lot of points. You are saying "if we could make some stops", if you could make those crucial stops, your team would be 82-0. But its not of a matter of "if you can make those stops" its a matter of, "will you make those stops". Thats nothing new, the way that they play, the just give up a lot of points. Offenisvely, I'd rather have Nash scoring 50 than someone like Amare scoring 50. For Nash to score 50, he dominates the ball to score because there are no other real creators on the Suns. Thus, those 50 points came at the expense of the team's offensive efficiency.


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE

Drewbs said:


> If thats Nash's mentality, the Suns are going to lose. Letting Nash scoring 48 was the Mavs plan, its not big deal to score big when no one is playing defense on you. When Nash scores a lot, it comes at the expense of his teammates. He is the Suns primary distributor, if he just keeps scoring a lot, the rest of the Suns are not going to have clearly defined roles on offense.



i'm willing to bet you that their plan was not to let nash go for 48. they didn't expect him to go off quite like that. and had he been doing that from the get-go you can bet that the game would have been much closer. 

no team game plans to allow for 71% shooting. and that's the pace nash was at. if he'd be shooting for the entire game at that clip you can bet that avery would have changed his philosophy. not even amare hits a 71% clip.


----------



## SMDre

PHXSPORTS4LIFE said:


> i'm willing to bet you that their plan was not to let nash go for 48. they didn't expect him to go off quite like that. and had he been doing that from the get-go you can bet that the game would have been much closer.
> 
> no team game plans to allow for 71% shooting. and that's the pace nash was at. if he'd be shooting for the entire game at that clip you can bet that avery would have changed his philosophy. not even amare hits a 71% clip.


I agree. It was the Mavs plan to turn Nash into a scorer, but I don't think that they meant for him to shoot and score the way he did. I have never seen Nash that offensive. I knew that he was a crafty scorer, but game 4 was ridiculous.


----------

